# I Finally Got A Newie!



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

Hurrah! After a good few months on the WIS wilderness I've made an effort to rejoin with my new purchase of this:



















I'm very impressed with this so far - wearing it on one of Roy's Swiss Rubber straps which balances out the macho steel bulk and turns it into a real tool watch. Fantastic Fricker build with all the right angles and sweeps and great brush and polish work, a gorgeously clean, simple, balanced face and a definite-click bezel you can depend upon.

Wanted (still really do want) an original SM300, but this is (for me) a damn near bestest thing, and closer to the ethic of being an affordable, not-too-important-to-wear, real man's watch.

I'll post more pics when I can - maybe I'll go do a PADI to do justice to the watch?









Jon


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Any more pics?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Did someone say 'pics'?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Other than the small crown, I really love this watch. It's served me well in theater and under some very dangerous conditions:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for those pics. I almost spewed my coffee over the computer screen with the one on the theater table.

You have the PVD one aswell as the usual one Nalu? I've been trying to get someone with either of them to put them on a Planet Ocean style or PO rubber strap and tkae some cool pics of it so as I can put them as a wallpaper.You have any cool pics like this?

Any one with the SM300 with rubber straps please do some pics too !!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Good watches. I say as an ex owner myself.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Aaah!, but is that a Vostok on your third hand Nalu, theatre picture, bottom right corner?























{or a copper anti-everything bangle? }

Nice watch in the pictures, looks abso-bloody-lutely mint and new, superb!


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

nice pics Nalu - think you've done the watch justice!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks gents, my apologies if the working photo put anyone off their feed.

The SS PRS-14 photos were actually all taken after the watch had been in theater with me and had taken a bit of a beating. Some Polywatch and the crystal shined right up!

Mel, that's a POW/KIA bracelet being worn by a medic giving me a hand (sorry). And that's a Fortis on the wrist of one of my WIS mates in the last photo









Working on photos of the pair and on rubber. Not sure if the PO rubber will fit as the damn thing seems to only fit the PO







In the mean time, here's an SM300 on nylon, accompanied by an RN divers compass:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers Nalu. Sent a PM to you on another forum, without reading this. I thought someone said the PO one firts this beater than the PO, but I may have been thinking about the seamaster one. You got a SM300, PRS-14, PRS-14 PVD and a PO?







You Army docs must get paid a packet !!! A line up photo of them all Sarge !!!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ventura said:


> Cheers Nalu. Sent a PM to you on another forum, without reading this. I thought someone said the PO one firts this beater than the PO, but I may have been thinking about the seamaster one. You got a SM300, PRS-14, PRS-14 PVD and a PO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember the PM









No PO, just the strap - I'm still unconvinced about the Planet Ocean. The strap is a 22, so it won't fit the SM300 (or the PRS-14, which is of course an exact copy in terms of case size). Is there a PO with 20mm lugs? I don't post pics in public of the whole collection, but here's a shot of my RLTs:










and a few of the Omegas:










It's taken a few years (about 9 of active collecting) and a chunk of my disposable income, but it helps being single and spending large periods of time in a combat zone. If I didn't own a Land Rover (aka Money Pit), I'd probably have a bigger collection







I don't complain about my pay, but I am in the bottom quartile of my profession.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You must be a serious Roy Taylor fan there mate. Like the Omegas too. Yeah the smaller Planet Ocean has 20mm lugs. The Omega Semaster I meant to say was like the Omega Seamaster Professional they have apparently a better fit to the Precista. That pic of you with your arms around the 2 ladies makes you look a bit like Roy Scheider from Jaws


----------

